# June 2010 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the Pacific Pack Goats fun tote bag in the May Giveaway is Saph. Congratulations!! If you didn't win they are for sale on the Pacific Packgoats web site.

This month, Northwest Pack Goats is donating two feed bag/muzzels for the drawing. You can pick the colors you would like.

[attachment=0:19gsw628]feedbag-Sparky.JPG[/attachment:19gsw628]

To enter the drawing, simply reply to this post by June 30th.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: JUNE Give-aways*

Cool,Sign me up please.


----------



## art in ny (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: JUNE Give-aways*

cool i need one please sighn me up .Thanks Art


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: JUNE Give-aways*

Comes in handy in rhody country.

Or maybe to keep your fingers with that troublesome nibbler goat 

I have one that loves my zipper or the thing-a-bobs to tighten a rain jacket hood.

Have you ever been sitting there peacefully, in the rain (always raining here in Pacific Northwest), and scritching one goat, scratching another...only to have the nibbler grab the doohickey on the back of my head keeping my rain jacket hood tight out of my eyes...pull back and snap!! :shock:

Wakes you up a bit!


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: JUNE Give-aways*

Count me in ... could sure use them here!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: JUNE Give-aways*

These could come in handy. sign us up again.


----------



## Perry (May 8, 2009)

*Re: JUNE Give-aways*

I'll add my name.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: JUNE Give-aways*

Count us in, thanks!


----------



## salm0trutta (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: JUNE Give-aways*

Please add me and my boys!


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: JUNE Give-aways*

I could totally use more of these for my piggies.


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: JUNE Give-aways*

Count me in! Might comin handy


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

*Re: JUNE Give-aways*

These will work great for feeding Sully and Lucy separately.
Count me in.


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

Please sign me up.
6, Four month old wethers, and a 12 foot stock trailer. That's the extent of my packing supplies.


----------



## B&amp;Cpacker (May 11, 2010)

Looks like they would come in handy, I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

put me on the list!!! that would keep moonbeam eating without stopping on the trail! voondabar!


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

I could really use one! Will be hiking in an area this summer with lots of wild mountain azaleas.


----------



## DawnnW (May 7, 2009)

Count me in. These would be neat to have. Thanks.


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

count me in too


----------



## GoatTracksMagazine (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice. Please include us!


----------



## eastcoastpackers (Feb 27, 2010)

Put me in


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

Those are great, probly increase the speed of Buckly two fold! lol


----------



## lonitamclay (Aug 29, 2009)

count me in.


----------



## sam b (Mar 27, 2010)

Count me in

Sam B
Buffalo NY


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Please add my name also!

Thanks,
Tonia


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have one of yours but need a couple more. Thanks


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

ohh!add me please! i dont usually wait this long to enter... hope i'm not too late!


----------



## rockhoundsteve (Jun 29, 2010)

Please sign me up for the feed bags. Need a couple more!


----------



## sweetmusic (Sep 15, 2009)

Please count me in!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the June giveaway is salmOtrutta. Congratulations!


----------

